# Field and Stream Eagle Run 12 ft. at Dick's



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Looked at some kayaks at Dick's today. I am interested in the Field and Stream Eagle Run models. The sit on was a 12x30, 400 lb. capacity weighing 68lbs. It has 2 flushmount rod holders , and 1 swivel rod holder It also had an anchor trolley system. The sit in style had a capacity of 500 lbs., and weighed 60lbs. 12x29. It also had the flush mount rod holders and a dashboard. Both were priced the same. Concerns: 1. Can anyone give feedback on these kayaks? 2. Is one style more safe than the other? I will be using the Kayak primarily in small lakes, that have limited access. Thanks in advance for any response. hop


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have the eagle talon 12. It's been a pretty decent yak so far. It's not a Jackson or anything, but still pretty decent for the money. I really only had one complaint about it, and that is because you're not able to fit a full sized crate in the tank well. However, after a little looking I found a solution and plan to mount the crate on top of the tank well. The kayak is quite stable, I was even able to stand up in it (I do need a little practice at it before I try to make a cast standing though). I moved the rod holder in the center and added another one. I also modified the anchor trolly. The trolly only runs the length of the stern, so I extended it to run the whole length of the hull.
Hope this helps.

Jimmie

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I have the Eagle Talon 12. It is my first yak. I've only been out three times in it. 68 lbs gets heavy when trying to throw it on top of a blazer. I have not looked at other SOT yaks and I dont know how the weight compares to others. The seat in the Eagle is not what I call sufficient. I have plans on getting a better seat. The better seat cost a little bit of money though. But, I think it is well spent. If you have a yak now, I'd buy something else. If you dont have a yak, and you have a budget, or your not sure yaking is for you, then Eagle Talon is fine. I would not go smaller then a 12 footer. I barely fit in mine and I am 6'3 250.. I am outside of Carroll, come on up I'll let you try it in a "local body of water".


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

I have the eagle talon. It's a good kayak an worth it's price tag. Can you buy better? Of course but it will cost more.

Pros- tracks well
Solid build
Has enough assecories to fish out of right away.
I can stand up and fish out of mine. 


Cons-
Swivel rod holder is a bit far forward you have to scoot up to grab it 
The anchor trolly only covers half the boat. Still works ok.

I would buy this kayak again. And would recommend it to anyone

If you decide on the talon go ahead and order a new high back seat from amazon, mine was 39.99 and made all the difference in the world. 

Hope this helped


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## yak-on (Jul 4, 2011)

I got the talon also. With a few cheap mods makes awesome yak for the money. Mines been through heck and back and still good. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

